# G.A checks



## chooch352 (Mar 12, 2011)

What states can you get G.A. checks?


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Mar 12, 2011)

A couple years ago I was getting G.A./homeless assistance in CA. But they made me do work duty for it.


----------

